# Woodcock defect?



## Fabrice (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

This fall coming up if you ever shoot woodcock with band or defect. 
I would like to have more detail. I could add your story on my web page. 
More info on woodcock deformity you may check my web page. 
http://www.braquepyrenees.com/
Thanks for your help, and keep in touch.
Micheal


----------

